# P2080 code on 2017 Rogue Sport



## whodgson (Mar 31, 2020)

Had my Check Engine light fire up on the way into work today, and when I checked the code it said P2080, which is apparently the exhaust gas temperature sensor upstream of the catalytic converter. Problem is, I can't find any resource that shows me exactly where this sensor is on the vehicle, or how to troubleshoot it. Would anyone have a good resource for this?

Thanks in advance.

W


----------

